# ICQ ()

## Trah

#1
     5  . ,          ,      ,   email- (        yahoo   hotmail)   .        ,   http://www.icq.com/password,    -         .  ICQ.  Add/Find users.   Main search/Search by ICQ number (UIN).  ,     (  ,     ).  Info.    e-mail  .       .       -  BACK    . -           e-mail'.     -    .     -    .  e-mail   ( ).   -     ,   UIN   "" e-mail.      ! 
 #2
 ,    e   e-mail.       (: e-mail -  , web -     ),   ,  ,      -.                 duke@something.com?   ,      ,           (    ),    duke@something.com.          ""  Duke              . "" Duke  ,       ,     :   ,    ,       ,     .        .        (   Duke)        ,         .  ,   Duke           ...   80% ,  Duke  ,               .              .     -  UIN     ,       -       .
 ,      (header),         ,   , IP  ,     ,  ..         ,     .    : SendIt, EzyMassMailer, CTMailer, MailThemPro      .          ,        SocksCap (,      ,    ),     SOCKS-4  SOCKS-5 port:1080. - SocksCap         ,    IP.    , .     " "      ( 
 #3
        ,        -  ,     .  ICQ.   Add/Find users.   Main search/Search by ICQ number (UIN).  ,    .  Info.  Uin, ,      .    ICQ   Add/Change Current User.  Add another registered user, Next, Next.   UIN,     - ,   -      .  ,   .  ,     ,  ""  ,  "Password", "qwerty", "12345"  ..    -    ,         .

----------


## Spectr00m

#4
    ,          .     aaaaa@bbbbb.com.       ,     ,   www.bbbbb.com ,    ,    .  :        .         .      www.awc.net.        -     .  
 #5
    ,      ,     . ,       ,         .         mail-,       "":   ,          ,   ""  .    :         ,     .         . 
 #6
    ,    ,     .   ,       ,     .          ,      "" .     ,        .  ,        ,   , ,  ,   ..  ,     :              .       ,     ,    ,      .  , 90%     "   ?", "   ?"  ..,          ,      . ,     ,      -  "    !   ,  .     ?   ?    ?".           ,     ,   .          ,    "" , , ,       ICQ.           ,      ,          .   -   ,   .

----------


## reders

#7
     (icq_admin@icq.com).   UIN 100001,       .            .     ,       ,     :    D4YIL,      .     ,  ,         ,       30      . He  !    !      ,   !     ICQ "Add another registered user",   UIN    .   ,     UIN.      : ,    ,       Primary E-mail - ,   ,    .         ICQ ip-  ,     icq.mirabilis.com.        -      . " "     " "  ,   . ,        ,    POP3-,     ip-  .           ,       ,       POP3-. 
 #8
    .  -    - ,   Naebi Soseda, Stealth, Shtirliz, Hooker, GIP (  95/98/NT).  Microangelo98 ,          (     ),         -  "photo.jpg ( ) .exe".     ICQ     ,       ,     "open".     .           . .  FAQ     . 
 #9
     ,   ICQ-        ,         .        .   UIN     ,     .  ,   ,       .reg-,  (  ,     Windows) : [HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMirabilisICQDefaultPrefs] "Default Server Host"="  ip-  "             ,      icq.mirabilis.com.     ,  "" -. ,          -.  ,    ip,   ,  ,        ,      .    :     ,     .         -,       .     ""  -  ""   !    ""   -       .  ,    .   .  .  ,      WhoIs,   .

----------

#10
   .          ,      ,        .        Back Orifice, NetBus, Sub7  .          .     .  ,        139-    NetBIOS.   ,    ,    ,      ,      , , ,   ICQ.       ,   - Legion .        .  : "_.dat  _.idx"   "crogram filesicqdb".        .     UIN-         .  ,      ,      . 
 #11
     ICQ        ? -,   icq98,   .     ICQ   "ICQhijeck" ( "ICQhijeek").   IP ,  UINa       , ICQhijeck  spoofed ,   ,            .   .    Mirabilis   ,    ,    ,     ICQ-     .. . 
 #12
      ,    ICQ homepage,      ,     .   99- , ICQ   ,        -    -.  ,      -     Services -> My ICQ Page -> Activate Homepage.       ,      80   .   ,   ,    ,    .     ,    :    icq         ,   : http://.ip......../config.sys.  ,   -      http-.    -           ,  ICQ   .     3.19    ,      ,          403 Forbidden.   ,     ICQ      .

----------


## Trah

#13
       ,       (      ),        ,  SAM 007,     .    ,      .         . 
 #14
  , ICQ UIN   .        -     ,             . ,          ,          "" UINa,     ,    .       ,     , UIN    ,      .

----------


## Trah



----------


## rust

> 

   !

----------


## RAMM

,   ?  - ICQ service   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   ?  - ICQ service   ?

        BI 7777 XX )))  
 ,  ,    , ,   ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> BI 7777 XX )))  
>  ,  ,    , ,   ,   .

  ! , . .

----------

,  666999,  6660666  , ,   padon@mail.ru,  ,     )))

----------


## rust

,  ,    ...

----------


## Glam00

...    ...       ,       ,   .,   ,         .    ,   볺    ,     ...
     ""  ,,      !

----------


## 23q

> .

  *alexiiy*,     ?

----------


## V00D00People

...   "Account_Killer"      ?     ... ?  
    ,  .

----------

